# Best bang for my buck 6-12k



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello Microskiff!
I'm looking for a skiff that can draft in 4-6" easily fully loaded and still have a speed of about 25+ mph. Been weighing out my options and I'm not sure where the best bang of my buck is. Been looking at older hewes bonefishers, ankona shadowcasts, east cape gladesmens, Mitzi skiffs, pathfinders, lt25's and maybe some really nice highsiders or classics. skimmer skiff was another option but not sure about them. My question to you guys is where the best bang of my buck is? I am planning to do guiding trips on these not full out ones (I'm just starting out 19 y/o) mostly fly with one other person. Yes I will have my captains license and whatnot. for a full day trip out in the Everglades, What do you think my best option is? No preference on used or new, whatever has a trustworthy motor and a skiff with no leaks or issues.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

At $300/day in the Everglades you should get an 18' aluminum john boat with a 52" or wider bottom and put a 50 hp tiller on it.

Then you can bang into anything and it won't cost you a buck.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Not a fan of them Jon boats...


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Salt marsh 1444 or the 1656. John boat style without the noise of aluminum. Check out some of the post on here and check out their fb page.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Salt Marsh Skiffs 1444v. It is a great skiff that does really well in areas like the Glades.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Shadowcast said:


> Salt Marsh Skiffs 1444v. It is a great skiff that does really well in areas like the Glades.


I like this suggestion but a new motor may be what you need that way you won't have any surprises

I bought a used engine sent 2 mechanics to do a thurgho check and when I got it on the boat and ran it I found I did not have reverse. That cost $1,500

You want everything working when your guiding


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will probably be going with the saltmarsh 1444V. Seems the most afforadable and everything will be brand new and customized to my likings. Hopefully from there I will be able to make some profit and move up into something bigger.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just out of curiosity what is the facination with reccomending the 14 ft version of the saltmarsh compared to the 16ft? Not sure about the price difference but I would take the longer hull without hesitation. Especially if I was looking to run charters.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

I guess the 14 ft is more affordable while the 16 ft is a nice skiff it is about the same price range as some other well rounded skiffs out there. Also I don't think many people have much experience with it compared to the 14 so reviews are hard to come by on it.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

With the 1656 vs. the 1444....you will not go wrong either way. Based on his description and how he was going to be using the skiff, the 1444 would suit just fine. If Nick is truly going to use it for Glades fly fishing with one client, the 1444 will definitely afford him the opportunity to get his clients into some of those remote backwaters and tight spaces, and give them a true Glades experience. Also, based on what he is looking to do pricewise, once you get into the 1656, you are looking at a 30-40 HP motor which will put you north of $10-12K. The 1444, you have everything you need for under $10K.

As far as the motor goes, at 97 pounds, the Suzuki 20 HP 4 stroke was made for that skiff.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

You know exactly what I want to do  haha I told rose that'd I do a tohatsu 20 hp but that was just because I had seen everybody putting tohatsu's on theirs. Is that a mistake and should I do the Suzuki??


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd get some real reviews. But at 97 pounds and the fuel efficiency, that Suzuki is hard to beat. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

The only real knock on the Zukes seems to be a lack of props available for it right now.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

tomahawk said:


> The only real knock on the Zukes seems to be a lack of props available for it right now.


I've heard that too. But on 20 HP or less, your not going to get much more out of it beyond the stock prop.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree with Jon on the Zuke 20, for what Nick's needs are; THE way to go !


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

If you had the choice between an lt25 and a saltmarsh what'd be your choice?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

1444. I'm going to be partial obviously....but I think you'll probably spend more on a new LT then you would on the SMS...however I may be wrong. Demo ride both. See which one works for *YOU*.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I was told by Ankona that the Suzuki 20hp is under-powered [for a ShadowCast16] and that it performed more like a 15... They recommended the Tohatsu


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

yobata said:


> I was told by Ankona that the Suzuki 20hp is under-powered [for a ShadowCast16] and that it performed more like a 15... They recommended the Tohatsu


They would know best....Erin just texted me and the Tohatsu is the way to go with more power and it is less $$$. Good to know for future conversations with potential buyers.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

I've found one that is used but very new. Only like 20 hours on the motor super slick and roughly 2k less. Idk who has a saltmarsh that I could try besides pat rheas and I don't think I could fit his schedule and I don't really know anybody with an lt25


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

Nick said:


> Hello Microskiff!
> I'm looking for a skiff that can draft in 4-6" easily fully loaded and still have a speed of about 25+ mph. Been weighing out my options and I'm not sure where the best bang of my buck is. Been looking at older hewes bonefishers, ankona shadowcasts, east cape gladesmens, Mitzi skiffs, pathfinders, lt25's and maybe some really nice highsiders or classics. skimmer skiff was another option but not sure about them. My question to you guys is where the best bang of my buck is? I am planning to do guiding trips on these not full out ones (I'm just starting out 19 y/o) mostly fly with one other person. Yes I will have my captains license and whatnot. for a full day trip out in the Everglades, What do you think my best option is? No preference on used or new, whatever has a trustworthy motor and a skiff with no leaks or issues.


IMO, if you plan on guiding you're gonna want a larger 2-4 man boat--you're really limiting yourself (and your clientele) with a 2 man skiff. I'd say get an older Bayfisher/Bonefisher/Actioncraft. After that, you can purchase a micro skiff, like a gheenoe NMZ for the ultra specialty stuff. Tight lines...


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I've got a mercury 20hp on my salt marsh 1444 and it seems like the perfect engine. Tohatsu makes the small outboards for mercury so it's the same engine other than appearance and mercury's all in one tiller. You could do 2 people besides you on the skiff, I just did it for three days, especially if your guiding and they're just taking turns fly fishing.


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> With the 1656 vs. the 1444....you will not go wrong either way. Based on his description and how he was going to be using the skiff, the 1444 would suit just fine. If Nick is truly going to use it for Glades fly fishing with one client, the 1444 will definitely afford him the opportunity to get his clients into some of those remote backwaters and tight spaces, and give them a true Glades experience. Also, based on what he is looking to do pricewise, once you get into the 1656, you are looking at a 30-40 HP motor which will put you north of $10-12K. The 1444, you have everything you need for under $10K.
> 
> As far as the motor goes, at 97 pounds, the Suzuki 20 HP 4 stroke was made for that skiff.


Great info.Thanks!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Spend it on the best SAT tutor there is then go to the best school that offers you a scholarship. Get a chemical engineering degree then take the MCAT and apply to Med school. 

You will get more and hotter women if your name is Dr. Nick rather than Capt. Nick


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

CurtisWright said:


> Spend it on the best SAT tutor there is then go to the best school that offers you a scholarship. Get a chemical engineering degree then take the MCAT and apply to Med school. You will get more and hotter women if your name is Dr. Nick rather than Capt. Nick


What he said....


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

el9surf said:


> What he said....


Yep


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Im in college as a second year mechanical engineer so I won't be full time it's just something I'd do in the spring to be able to afford classes.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> Im in college as a second year mechanical engineer so I won't be full time it's just something I'd do in the spring to be able to afford classes.


Well done. That's a hard degree.


----------

